# New bin Laden tape warns of more U.S. attacks



## 102first_hussars (Jan 19, 2006)

New bin Laden tape warns of more U.S. attacks 
CTV.ca News Staff

An audio tape purportedly of Osama bin Laden warns that al Qaeda is preparing new attacks on the United States, but also offers the opportunity for "a long-term truce".

The voice on the tape, aired on the Arab television network Al Jazeera, says plans for the terror attacks are already underway.

The speaker says heightened security measures are not the reason there have been no attacks on the U.S. since Sept. 11, 2001. 

Instead, it is "because there are operations that need preparations, and you will see them in the heart of your land as soon as the planning is complete," the voice says.

"Our mujahedeen were able to overcome all the security measures in European countries and you saw their operation in major European capitals. As for similar operations taking place in America, it's only a matter of time." 

The tape also says al Qaeda is open to a conditional truce with the Americans to rebuild Iraq and Afghanistan.

"Based on what I have said, it is better not to fight the Muslims on their land. We do not mind offering you a truce that is fair and long-term. ... So we can build Iraq and Afghanistan ... there is no shame in this solution because it prevents wasting of billions of dollars ... to merchants of war."

The speaker does not give conditions for a truce in the excerpts aired by Al Jazeera.

The tape also cites American opinion polls, saying that most Americans want U.S. troops pulled out of Iraq.

"Your President Bush has been misleading you. He has lied when he said that the people are behind him. Opinion polls have indicated that the overwhelming majority of you want him to pull the troops out of our land."

Al Jazeera said the tape was recorded in December.

There was no immediate confirmation of the tape's authenticity, but CNN's Senior Editor for Arab Affairs Octavia Nasr said it does sound like the al Qaeda leader.

If confirmed, it would be the first time bin Laden has been heard from since he released two audio tapes in December 2004.

The first of those messages mentioned the attack on the U.S. Consul offices in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, earlier that month that left five people dead. 

The second message heard bin Laden announcing the appointment of Abu Musab al-Zarqawi as his deputy in Iraq




So is something we should worry about or is it BS?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2006)

He's threatened before. Not something to get your knickers in a twist about.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 19, 2006)

A truce?!? It's because they got the sh*t knocked out of them. If they were that all-powerful they wouldn't be asking for a truce. No the maggot is on the ropes, but I'll offer him a "Truce." A "Truce with a Noose."


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hes trying to make himself out to be an honourable enemy, I think we should bomb pakistan.


----------



## Erich (Jan 19, 2006)

NO PRISONERS ! pretty simple, the man and his staff each need a bullet between the eyes


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 19, 2006)

Ah yes, the third eye.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 19, 2006)

No mercy, he started this we will end it. Eye for a eye. Terrorism is about fear and intimidation, terrorists want and need people to think there is always that chance that they will attack that's how they work. I say put the fear of God in him, hunt him down like rat. Make him run for his life, he will only die tired. Make him look over his shoulder, make him scared, show him what fear is. NO MERCY OR TRUCE


----------



## Erich (Jan 19, 2006)

dang it Afghanistan is a bit hilly for a Velodrome but I can work with it.....might be kinda fun with rolling hills and not just a big oblong circle....

let me think about it


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2006)

hehe 

I am starting to wonder if he is extending the truce offer because they have been getting the shit kicked out of them. I would so love to see Bin Laden at room temperature.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 20, 2006)

> I say put the fear of God in him



Yeah, instead of Locusts unleash a plague of New York sewer rats into his cave system


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2006)

Ill tell you one thing. When I was over there and this is not what you hear about on TV or in the newspapers but for every Coalition soldier killed in Iraq we take about 100 (literally) with us, we have taken down so many training camps (I got an air medal for one!) and terrorist cells it is not funny. Even the Iraqi people are tired of the Insurgancy and are protesting against it (you really dont see much of that on TV, but its true, ive seen it). 

They bad guys are getting there ass kicked and it shows.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 20, 2006)

I have always suspected CNN was hiding the real truth behind what was going on there.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2006)

CNN? Egads, not the Communist News Network.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 20, 2006)

Thats what you call it? 
Because I call the CBC the Communist Broadcasting Corporation


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 21, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ill tell you one thing. When I was over there and this is not what you hear about on TV or in the newspapers but for every Coalition soldier killed in Iraq we take about 100 (literally) with us, we have taken down so many training camps (I got an air medal for one!) and terrorist cells it is not funny. Even the Iraqi people are tired of the Insurgancy and are protesting against it (you really dont see much of that on TV, but its true, ive seen it).
> 
> They bad guys are getting there ass kicked and it shows.


I hate when some assh*le says we're loosing in Iraq! I'd like to...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Same here FBJ.

And CNN is the biggest crock of shit there is!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 22, 2006)

> Communist News Network.


Thats what my dad always calls it! CNN only show that we arent getting anything done in Iraq. THey hate the U.S. Military.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

It is not that, they show what the average person wants to see P38. They show what is going to make them money.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 22, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It is not that, they show what the average person wants to see P38. They show what is going to make them money.



At least its an independant network, the news that the CBC gives canadians is all supervised by the government.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

I can agree with you on that.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I think it more has to do with "good news" is not exciting news.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Very true.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, the Chief Excecutive of CNN and Osama Bin Laden can both suck my ass hairs. It wouldn't be that bad for Bin Laden, after all it'd just be like kissing one of his lovers - fuckin' shit breath, and furry faced.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

LOL, they have to get there hairy butt love on too, it th emountains of Pakistan!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't know how they kiss each other ... I mean, seriously, it must be just like kissing ass, except they don't wipe their mouths after they spew shit from it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Well they are a bunch of ass's so it is the same.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 22, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > It is not that, they show what the average person wants to see P38. They show what is going to make them money.
> ...


yeah right do you ever confirm what you say or just babble all the time  our news aint bad its better then CNN but not up to BBC standards


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Ive never seen CBC so I can not comment on it really.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 22, 2006)

CBC is alright more nationally (local stuff) good investigative shows The BBC reigns supreme on international stuff . In Canada we don't get CNN international we get the domestic crap


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 22, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> ...



Well I was just giving a Vague input on it buddy, CBC its pretty much depended upon government funding in order to compete with other stations like Global,NBC and ABC.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 22, 2006)

I guess you've never been up north where in some places that is the only source for news and information and isn't Don Cherry an employee of the CBC or is he a commie?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 22, 2006)

Whatever man, go pick a fight with somebody else.


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2006)

wonder what bin laden would look like in spandex tights ? 



................... nah don't go there ...................


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 22, 2006)

Dirty


----------



## plan_D (Jan 23, 2006)

He'd look like a tanned Santa in spandex tights and a corset.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> I guess you've never been up north where in some places that is the only source for news and information and isn't Don Cherry an employee of the CBC or is he a commie?


CBC has one of the better news networks I've seen, though the BBC is definitely a good one too. CNN seems to often be the first to report on major events, but they're way too sensationalist and make every other story into a major scoop, regardless of how trivial. I'm not an advocate of inventing news or putting spins on stories.


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2006)

the towel on the head has got to go though .......... sad, the guys never seem to use them as they always appear quite filthy in the videos. maybe it's like a security blanket ... ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2006)

Your scaring me now Erich!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2006)

Don Cherry a Commie???? Grapes??? No freakin way man....

Don Cherry, Ice Hockey and RUSH are like the 3 best things to ever come outta Canada....

Well, then theres Mr. Nova Scotia himself, so make that the Top 4....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2006)

Theres some pretty hot women up there too now!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2006)

I think I would add Triumph to that list. Rik Emmet is awesome!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 24, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Don Cherry a Commie???? Grapes??? No freakin way man....
> 
> Don Cherry, Ice Hockey and RUSH are like the 3 best things to ever come outta Canada....
> 
> Well, then theres Mr. Nova Scotia himself, so make that the Top 4....




Backmund Turner Overdrive
Rick Morranis
Donald Sutherland and the Lost Boy
John Candy 
Dave Tomas
Trailer Park Boys 
Basketball 
1st Pro Football league 
Rye 
Rye 
Non-Lethal Beef 
Non-Lethal Chicken 
Briklin Auto-mobile  
Rye 
Rye 
SCTV 
RED Green Show 
RYE 
and more Rye


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 24, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Theres some pretty hot women up there too now!


Hey, waddya mean "now"?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Non-Lethal Beef



Yeah and Mad Cow was just discovered up there too, so.  



nonskimmer said:


> Hey, waddya mean "now"?



Oops I meant to say You Know!


----------

